

Artistic fork() bomb implementation - gcv
http://www.digitalcraft.org/?artikel_id=292

======
ajross
My wife made me a T shirt with this thing on it.

This is as old as the shell, although most implementations I've seen use a '_'
for the function name instead of the colon. Maybe the update is more smilified
for modern eyes? Meh.

------
j2d2
I recall an infosec researcher used to have this as their signature. I'm not
sure how to get google to help me find it though...

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=%3A%28%29%7B+%3A%7C%3A%26+%7D%3B%3A&btnG=Search)

------
gcv
If you're impatient, scroll down to the "Chaos" section and follow the
instructions. Don't do it on your critical production machine. :)

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Hopefully your production machine has set limits on the number of processes a
user can create.

Still, it is a pretty fork bomb.

